# Cystic duct leak: ICD-9 code



## trishj12 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am seeking a diagnosis code for a cystic bile duct leak, not the common bile duct.  From the operative note, there is no notation of accidental puncture or laceration of any kind - no leaks are noted once the gallbladder is removed.  Thank you!


----------

